# If you and your SO were about to direct and star in a porno, what would it be about?



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd like you to rile up my imagination when it comes to sexual role playing and stuff like that. My wife and I are planning on making some amateur porn sometime in the future (Yeah, I know. Somebody's going to say "the really shy wife???"). I think you can help me out here. It's a serious issue. Honest.

You can be as creative and detailed as you want. Btw you have an unlimited budget to work with. I'll start.

It would be in a neo-noir setting. I would be playing the role of an embittered detective trying to track down the location of a past lover. A past lover that I met in university. I fell deeply in love with this woman but she broke my heart and eloped with my best friend, denying that we ever dated. This would leave me as a vindictive and cold shell of my former self.

One day I would finally find her. She recognises me. She tells me that she is full of guilt, and that she wishes to make amends for her past behaviour. I ask her if she would like to go out for lunch. She agrees. I create a plan: She will fall in love with me. I'll treat her like a queen. Then on the night of our 25th marriage anniversary I'll tell her that I never loved her in the first place and leave her for another woman.

So, we go out to lunch. Eventually we start dating and she falls in love with me (well naturally). We eventually get married and have a daughter. 

We reach the 24th year of our marriage. We have a (one-sided) happy and loving relationship. My wife is completely trusting of me. This is where I have a complex internalised "Crime and Punishment"-esque moral debate about the nature of redemption, trust, justice, and revenge. I would come to remember why I fell in love with her in the first place.

On the night of my 25th anniversary, the guilt overwhelms me and I kill myself. My wife walks in and finds my body. The end.

Being a porno, there will be lots of f*cking while all of this is going on. The sex would mirror my slowly disappearing layer of sanity as well as the superficially happy nature of our relationship.

Yep. Your turn. Please inspire me. Please help me.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Well haven't got a plot yet, but I know the title......The Boob Whisperer. LOL


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Well haven't got a plot yet, but I know the title......The Boob Whisperer. LOL


 I'm gonna have a "talk" with you bub!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

